# Conexion Master-Slave en PLC siemens s7-200



## kolveas (Ago 16, 2009)

Hola Comunidad, tengo una interrogante que les pido porfavor que me aclaren.
necesito saber como es la conexion master-slave en plc Siemens s7-200, o que me expliquen de que se trata.
sé que en este foro hay muchos programadores con muchos conocimientos, espero que me puedan responder
de ante mano  muchas gracias


----------



## Meta (Ago 16, 2009)

Me  parece que tengo algo publicado sobre ello en:

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/

Saludo.


----------



## kolveas (Ago 17, 2009)

Hola, lo que pasa esque en la escuela tengo que exponer sobre este tema, exponiendo y explicando sobre como es la conexion master slave de este plc.
ojala puedan ayudarme


----------

